# Less-strict gun rules start in Ohio today



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Less-strict gun rules start in Ohio today
.......................By Alan Johnson The Columbus Dispatch
.......................Monday March 23, 2015 8:16 AM

.....A new state law effective today will allow hunters to use suppressors on guns; permit Ohioans to buy rifles, shotguns and ammunition from any state; and implement a more-rigorous background check for concealed-carry permits.

.....It also reduces the training required to get one of those permits from 12 hours to eight, including some of it online for the first time; changes the definition of an "automatic" weapon; and makes concealed-carry permits issued from other states valid in Ohio, even without a reciprocity agreement.

....."This is a very comprehensive bill," said Jim Irvine, chairman of the Buckeye Firearms Association. "Over time, people will look back and see this as a watershed law that fixed a lot of little things."

.....Jennifer Thorne, executive director of the Ohio Coalition Against Gun Violence, sees things differently. "There are a number of troubling provisions in the bill," she said. "Theres nothing for us to celebrate in this bill."

.....Thorne said "elected officials could have done better for Ohio. It reduces training and there is an expansion of reciprocity." "Everyone who is carrying a gun is a good guy up until the moment they arent," she said.

.....What the former House Bill 234 does not include is a controversial "stand your ground" provision, which was debated but removed before the legislation was voted on by the General Assembly last fall and signed by Gov. John Kasich. The "stand your ground" provision would have changed current wording in state law, which says an individual must first back away instead of using violent force in a self-defense situation.

.....Irvine said while gun-rights supporters wanted "stand your ground" in the law, many "other issues that are addressed in the bill will benefit more people. Stand your ground doesnt affect that many peoples lives."

.....He said the new background check procedures are a big improvement. "For the first time, Ohio is going to do real background checks," he said. The new law empowers county sheriffs to check three national databases directly, instead of just one maintained by the Bureau of Criminal Investigation of the Ohio attorney generals office. The federal databases contain voluminous criminal-history records, including warrants, protection orders and lists of people who dont qualify for a permit because of a prior arrest or dishonorable military discharge.

.....Irvine got pushback from his members who feared the law will empower the federal government to decide who does and does not get a concealed-carry permit. "This has nothing to do with ceding power over firearms rights to the federal government," he said.

.....The law also changes the old definition of an automatic weapon as one capable of firing 31 cartridges without reloading. The change entirely deleted reference to a specific number of shots in a magazine.

.....Another small change removes the penalty for a gun owner who brings a weapon onto the parking lot or parking garage of a business that has a posted sign prohibiting firearms. The old law made that a fourth-degree misdemeanor.

.....Ohio has not received good ratings from the national Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence and the new law wont help, said Laura Cutilletta, senior staff attorney for the San Francisco-based organization.

....."Our main concern is with the reciprocity part of it. That is exposing everyone in Ohio to a dangerous situation," she said.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Great for Ohio, liberty and freedom! :thumbup:


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Well I don't agree with the less training part, I think they should increase it. I don't know about anyone else but being from a raised up 65 years in gun using family. I felt very uneasy when I went to get my license and saw the incompetence and lack of gun savy some members of my class had. These people are out there now carrying loaded guns! 
Guess well see how this one shakes out.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Popspastime said:


> Well I don't agree with the less training part, I think they should increase it. I don't know about anyone else but being from a raised up 65 years in gun using family. I felt very uneasy when I went to get my license and saw the incompetence and lack of gun savy some members of my class had. These people are out there now carrying loaded guns!
> Guess well see how this one shakes out.


I felt the same way at my class. Not a whole lot different than driver's licenses. Quit a few people have them, that shouldn't. 

You can't legislate against stupidity with 100% success.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

joebertin said:


> Not a whole lot different than driver's licenses. Quit a few people have them, that shouldn't.


 I don't know where you come from but where I come from you need Drivers education and a Drivers test before you get a license.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds like a win for gun owners.I Like the reciprocal idea with more states and I'm not too worried about the reduction in training hours, it seems like things have been very safe concerning concealed carry. I have heard of very few accidents, maybe only one and it was self-inflicted while driving.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Popspastime said:


> I don't know where you come from but where I come from you need Drivers education and a Drivers test before you get a license.


That is exactly my point. In spite of the education and test there are plenty of terrible drivers.

By the way, I come from Youngstown.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

confused so am I not allowed to have a 40 round mag for an sks? even though its semi auto.


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

erik said:


> confused so am I not allowed to have a 40 round mag for an sks? even though its semi auto.


 Yes, you are allowed to have and use it. The old law let you have them but

when you put it in your rifle it classified your rifle as a machine gun.

That was one dumb ass law.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Lot's of good news.

However, I wish there was a provision guaranteeing the viability of open carry. 
It's legal, but we all know there is a high probability of getting hassled by the police if you actually open carry in the city.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

OhioMadMan said:


> Yes, you are allowed to have and use it. The old law let you have them but
> 
> when you put it in your rifle it classified your rifle as a machine gun.
> 
> That was one dumb ass law.


Putting a 40 round magazine in your semi auto gun turns it into a full auto NFA gun?
I wonder how these laws actually make sense to people.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Putting a 40 round magazine in your semi auto gun turns it into a full auto NFA gun?
> I wonder how these laws actually make sense to people.


They only make sense to the people that wouldn't know how to load a gun in the first place....


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Putting a 40 round magazine in your semi auto gun turns it into a full auto NFA gun?
> I wonder how these laws actually make sense to people.



It's not that way any longer. Before the new changes went into effect the wording was very vague, in a generalized sort of way. It read something like:

"An Automatic Weapon(possibly machine gun, like I said I forget the exact wording) is any gun capable of firing multiple rounds with one press of the trigger, or any gun capable of firing more than 31 rounds in succession" 

Loading up a 33rd Happy Stick in a Glock 17 would classify it as an automatic weapon under the old law. Now, you can break out the 100rd Betamag and it's legal. 

The thing I appreciate most with the new changes is concerning the Class 3 stuff. You can submit your paperwork to the County Sheriff now and as long as you pass the background check, they have to approve it. Rather than going to the Chief Law Enforcement Officer in your City or Municipality and having to beg for permission. Tried to get a Suppressor for an FNX 45 last year and the local top cop told me no, that I didn't need one. 

Now he has no say in the matter.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Nate In Parma Hts said:


> The thing I appreciate most with the new changes is concerning the Class 3 stuff. You can submit your paperwork to the County Sheriff now and as long as you pass the background check, they have to approve it. Rather than going to the Chief Law Enforcement Officer in your City or Municipality and having to beg for permission. Tried to get a Suppressor for an FNX 45 last year and the local top cop told me no, that I didn't need one.
> 
> Now he has no say in the matter.


Can you point me in the direction of where you found this info? I havent been able to find anything on this but I'm really hoping is true. Thanks


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

CrappieTacos said:


> Can you point me in the direction of where you found this info? I havent been able to find anything on this but I'm really hoping is true. Thanks


Not sure if I'm allowed to post links to other forums, or their content. But I'm going to anyways. If it's not allowed, I'd appreciate if one of the Mods would remove it, and go easy on me... I'm just trying to help. 

I'll also PM you the Link CrappieTaco, just in case... 


https://www.buckeyefirearms.org/wha...n-national-firearms-act-nfa-restricted-items#



> *311.43 [Effective 3/23/2015] Certification by a chief law enforcement officer.*
> 
> (A) As used in this section:
> 
> ...


----------

